# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم پزشکی زاهدان

## hls141516

سلام.
معمولا هر دانشگاهی یه کانال توییتر توی تلگرام ( :/ ) داره، توییتر زاهدان رو کسی داره ؟
کسی اصن اینجا دانشجوی علوم پزشکی زاهدان هست؟

----------

